# Compiling Nmon: mntent.h: No such file or directory



## madmaze (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
Im trying to compile nmon, but i cannot find mntent.h.
I also couldnt find sys/statfs.h but i belive the function i needed was in mount.h

This is the error output:

```
make nmon_x86_64_freebsd81
cc -o nmon_x86_64_freebsd8_1 lmon.c -g -O2 -D JFS -D GETUSER -Wall -D LARGEMEM -lncurses -g
lmon.c:332:20: error: mntent.h: No such file or directory
lmon.c: In function 'jfs_load':
lmon.c:2649: warning: implicit declaration of function 'setmntent'
lmon.c:2649: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
lmon.c:2650: warning: implicit declaration of function 'getmntent'
lmon.c:2650: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
lmon.c:2651: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
lmon.c:2652: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
lmon.c:2653: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
lmon.c:2654: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
lmon.c:2655: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
lmon.c:2656: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
lmon.c: In function 'main':
lmon.c:3872: error: too few arguments to function 'setpgrp'
*** Error code 1
```

anyone know where to find mntent.h or an equivalent?

Thanks


----------

